# New brewer



## jeebsy

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/behmor-brazen-plus-brew-system

Anyone used it (Gary)? Viable alternative to moccamaster etc?


----------



## froggystyle

Ahh spotted that this morning on tweeeter, looks nice, plenty to play with.

Potential office gear?


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Ahh spotted that this morning on tweeeter, looks nice, plenty to play with.
> 
> Potential office gear?


I have one of these at the " bench " at the moment ....first signs very promising


----------



## Phil104

If you were starting from scratch with brewed and really wanted a temp variable kettle it doesn't seem quite so expensive. It will be interesting to hear how it performs 'on the bench'.


----------



## garydyke1

My initial testing leads me to believe the Chemex might be used a wine carafe in future


----------



## garydyke1

froggystyle said:


> Ahh spotted that this morning on tweeeter, looks nice, plenty to play with.
> 
> Potential office gear?


I cant think of a better solution for a small/medium office


----------



## Glenn

Yes, it's a nice piece of kit!

It's very different to the Moccamaster


----------



## Mrboots2u

Glenn said:


> Yes, it's a nice piece of kit!
> 
> It's very different to the Moccamaster


Timer for a start


----------



## garydyke1

Dont say I dont do anything for you guys : -

*UKCFBehmor*

15% off the brewer


----------



## Neill

garydyke1 said:


> My initial testing leads me to believe the Chemex might be used a wine carafe in future


Speaking of chemex, have you tried it with the chemex?


----------



## froggystyle

is that for the hasbean site Gary?


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> My initial testing leads me to believe the Chemex might be used a wine carafe in future


Jings


----------



## ronsil

Thanks for the offer Gary, appreciated:good:

Yet another foray into brewed for me. Mind you, suggest you keep an eye on the 'For Sale' forum.


----------



## froggystyle

Think i would like to see a review before splashing out on one of these.


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> Think i would like to see a review before splashing out on one of these.


Agreed but I'm currently doing sums in my head, temp controlled kettle would have to go to make way for it


----------



## jlarkin

froggystyle said:


> Think i would like to see a review before splashing out on one of these.


Looks like it's been around for a while, depending on where you like your reviews from there are some options out there: http://www.amazon.com/Brazen-Plus-Coffee-Brew-System/dp/B00M4P53U6

https://www.seattlecoffeegear.com/behmor-brazen-plus-brew-system#product-tabs

http://coffeegeek.com/opinions/showreports/05-13-2014


----------



## froggystyle

i could assist there!


----------



## garydyke1

froggystyle said:


> is that for the hasbean site Gary?


Yes indeed


----------



## garydyke1

froggystyle said:


> Think i would like to see a review before splashing out on one of these.


Glenn is currently reviewing one, as is Bootsy


----------



## garydyke1

Neill said:


> Speaking of chemex, have you tried it with the chemex?


This is the one and ONLY sore point. Without removing the base and adding inserts a 3-6 cup chemex wont fit nicely, Steve fed this back to Joe but alas they couldn't amended the design in time.

: ( This would have made it the ultimate Splurty-killer


----------



## Neill

garydyke1 said:


> This is the one and ONLY sore point. Without removing the base and adding inserts a 3-6 cup chemex wont fit nicely, Steve fed this back to Joe but alas they couldn't amended the design in time.
> 
> : ( This would have made it the ultimate Splurty-killer


That is a shame. It looks like a 3-6 cup should fit under it. Maybe a future model?


----------



## Neill

garydyke1 said:


> : ( This would have made it the ultimate Splurty-killer


Would the killer for this not be the name


----------



## garydyke1

Neill said:


> That is a shame. It looks like a 3-6 cup should fit under it. Maybe a future model?


No , probably just a retro-fit shim kit.Make one yourself I recon.

The gold filter basket provided is a flat-bed which combined with the shower-head design means a very even extraction.

Ive not measured TDS yet but I am achieving a better result in the cup with a much lower strength drink.

31.5g/600ml/30 secs preinfusion/93C = nom

Cheers

G


----------



## Step21

jeebsy said:


> Jings


Crivens, Help ma Boab... this sounds very good indeed!

It comes with a gold filter basket by the sounds of it. Can you put paper filters in instead of or in addition to this?


----------



## garydyke1

Step21 said:


> Crivens, Help ma Boab... this sounds very good indeed!
> 
> It comes with a gold filter basket by the sounds of it. Can you put paper filters in instead of or in addition to this?


Yes the basket is removable and it will accept a wide range of papers, the best fit are bunn or marco 1.8 litre papers.

That said the gold filter creates a remarkably clean brew (using the EK)


----------



## jlarkin

Oh this is creating such a dilemma for me, don't know if I can sneak another purchase in right now but so tempted...


----------



## Step21

The info states "Easily brew into a chemex carafe..." How does it do this?

Can it be used directly as a pourover mechanism with another brewer below it? If so, how is the output flow of water regulated?

I'm wondering how it could be used it as a temp controlled kettle. Say for instance that one wished to brew the likes of chemex/V60/Clever (if you can get them underneath) - how would you control bloom amount/time, pour rate, pour amount etc...


----------



## Steve7

How does it compare to the technivorm?

Looks a little over engineered?

would like to see how it ages, and its durability. For me, it is about the quality of the components rather than the extra bells and whistles.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Step21 said:


> The info states "Easily brew into a chemex carafe..." How does it do this?
> 
> Can it be used directly as a pourover mechanism with another brewer below it? If so, how is the output flow of water regulated?
> 
> I'm wondering how it could be used it as a temp controlled kettle. Say for instance that one wished to brew the likes of chemex/V60/Clever (if you can get them underneath) - how would you control bloom amount/time, pour rate, pour amount etc...


You may be able to brew into a chemex and use the filter for it

It wont imitate a chemex in turns of pour , rest , pour , rest

It could a a good dykemex method though


----------



## Mrboots2u

Steve7 said:


> How does it compare to the technivorm?
> 
> Looks a little over engineered?
> 
> would like to see how it ages, and its durability. For me, it is about the quality of the components rather than the extra bells and whistles.


Well wont be able to answer durabilty in the month i have it ...

I haven't got a technivorm sat next to it to compare

I did use to own one previously

As for over engineered , I'm not sure how i would judge that


----------



## Steve7

I just meant that sometimes the extras come at a cost of quality. A bit like a plain amplifier with no lights and buttons outperforming one with whizzy lights and graphic equalisers.

One will last forever and one usually breaks.

Like you say, it's not something that is going to be apparent for a while. I like the look of this, as although I can pre infuse a technivorm manually, it's would be good to push a button and walk away. I like the flat basket idea too as I find my conical Swiss gold clogs easily if I don't nail the grind.

I'd be tempted if I didn't have the two technivorms. There are reports the carafe isn't great at retaining heat, but then it isn't a top notch thermos you are paying for!


----------



## garydyke1

Step21 said:


> The info states "Easily brew into a chemex carafe..." How does it do this?
> 
> Can it be used directly as a pourover mechanism with another brewer below it? If so, how is the output flow of water regulated?
> 
> I'm wondering how it could be used it as a temp controlled kettle. Say for instance that one wished to brew the likes of chemex/V60/Clever (if you can get them underneath) - how would you control bloom amount/time, pour rate, pour amount etc...


a 1-3 cup chemex yes it will and/or V60/Kalita etc.

You just remove the carafe and the filter holder and het presto a temperature controlled shower head.

It pulses water every 15 seconds


----------



## garydyke1

Steve7 said:


> There are reports the carafe isn't great at retaining heat, but then it isn't a top notch thermos you are paying for!


Stupid Americans and their piping hot diner style coffee.

The carafe holds heat as long as a chemex will , I dont know why you;d want it to stay hotter for longer.

Cooler coffee tastes better


----------



## garydyke1

Neill said:


> That is a shame. It looks like a 3-6 cup should fit under it. Maybe a future model?


I believe an iPhone app controlled retrofit too will be a possibility but I need to check


----------



## jlarkin

What sort of grind are you using with it? Hoping mine will arrive tomorrow


----------



## garydyke1

half way round the EK dial was where I started.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ive had a stinking cold all week and been working 12 hours days , next week im gonna get to grips with this brewer properley


----------



## garydyke1

If anyone had purchased one already, I would be pleased to hear how you're getting on.


----------



## ronsil

The 1 -3 cup Chemex fits a treat without any need to butcher the Machine.

I've always enjoyed most brews that come out of the Chemex. The Behmor just simlifies the operation.

Straight forward setup. It really isn't the 'faff' some people are saying.

Been using some of the LSOL from Coffee Compass & it makes a very pleasant breakfast drink using

20 grams beans ground at 7.5 on the Irish EK Dial. (approx half way round)

360 grams starting water (Ashbeck)

Pre-soak for 4 minutes then balance of water auto added at 90C

Very clean tasting brew. It wont wean me off espresso but having set it up my Wife can also use it & she may well eventually prefer her results to what comes out of the Vesuvius..

Doubt I would ever need the thermos serving flask that came with it. Summed up its an expensive but convenient kettle.

Would be much better if the level indicator lines in the reservoir were in mls marked all the way up the side rather than showing just 6 & 8 cup line

Yup, I'm keeping this one, don't hold your breath waiting for it to appear in the 'For Sale' area


----------



## jlarkin

ronsil said:


> The 1 -3 cup Chemex fits a treat without any need to butcher the Machine.
> 
> I've always enjoyed most brews that come out of the Chemex. The Behmor just simlifies the operation.
> 
> Straight forward setup. It really isn't the 'faff' some people are saying.
> 
> Been using some of the LSOL from Coffee Compass & it makes a very pleasant breakfast drink using
> 
> 20 grams beans ground at 7.5 on the Irish EK Dial. (approx half way round)
> 
> 360 grams starting water (Ashbeck)
> 
> Pre-soak for 4 minutes then balance of water auto added at 90C
> 
> Very clean tasting brew. It wont wean me off espresso but having set it up my Wife can also use it & she may well eventually prefer her results to what comes out of the Vesuvius..
> 
> Doubt I would ever need the thermos serving flask that came with it. Summed up its an expensive but convenient kettle.
> 
> Would be much better if the level indicator lines in the reservoir were in mls marked all the way up the side rather than showing just 6 & 8 cup line
> 
> Yup, I'm keeping this one, don't hold your breath waiting for it to appear in the 'For Sale' area


Sounds good.

Have you tried it's filter versus just using the chemex underneath it?


----------



## garydyke1

ronsil said:


> The 1 -3 cup Chemex fits a treat without any need to butcher the Machine.
> 
> I've always enjoyed most brews that come out of the Chemex. The Behmor just simlifies the operation.
> 
> Straight forward setup. It really isn't the 'faff' some people are saying.
> 
> Been using some of the LSOL from Coffee Compass & it makes a very pleasant breakfast drink using
> 
> 20 grams beans ground at 7.5 on the Irish EK Dial. (approx half way round)
> 
> 360 grams starting water (Ashbeck)
> 
> Pre-soak for 4 minutes then balance of water auto added at 90C
> 
> Very clean tasting brew. It wont wean me off espresso but having set it up my Wife can also use it & she may well eventually prefer her results to what comes out of the Vesuvius..
> 
> Doubt I would ever need the thermos serving flask that came with it. Summed up its an expensive but convenient kettle.
> 
> Would be much better if the level indicator lines in the reservoir were in mls marked all the way up the side rather than showing just 6 & 8 cup line
> 
> Yup, I'm keeping this one, don't hold your breath waiting for it to appear in the 'For Sale' area


Try Waitrose essential water instead if you can get it , mixed with something a bit harder (if your tap water is hard then try that 50/50)

90 is on the cooler side , maybe play with the temp too


----------



## jlarkin

garydyke1 said:


> half way round the EK dial was where I started.


As I'm probably waiting until next week to make a snap EK purchase how does that compare to say your chemex setting?


----------



## garydyke1

jlarkin said:


> As I'm probably waiting until next week to make a snap EK purchase how does that compare to say your chemex setting?


Coarser . The Garymex™ method is a very very drip grind.


----------



## jlarkin

garydyke1 said:


> Coarser . The Garymex™ method is a very very drip grind.


Incidentally, have you ever expanded on the forum about The Garymex  method ? I've seen you refer to it but only little teasers rather than a big reveal.


----------



## garydyke1

jlarkin said:


> Incidentally, have you ever expanded on the forum about The Garymex  method ? I've seen you refer to it but only little teasers rather than a big reveal.


It on there if you search for it ; )


----------



## garydyke1

After doing some experiments with the brewer, I've noticed that water doesn't evenly flow from the shower head unless the brewer is 100% level on the counter. If its tipped slightly left-to-right or front-to-back then water will favour that side and the coffee bed wont be totally evenly saturated . This is mitigated to a certain extent by brewer larger volumes.

Similar to running an espresso machine with a spouted portafilter on an uneven counter and coffee always flowing from one spout before the other .

Get the spirit level out!


----------



## jlarkin

garydyke1 said:


> Get the spirit level out!


Damn, another unexpected coffee related purchase


----------



## ronsil

It happens all the time )


----------



## garydyke1

Further experimenting .

With the Gold filter . The larger the dose and thus coarser the grind the more efficient the brewer is at reaching a good extraction yield.

I also feel 55-60g/litre produces the best flavour profile


----------



## jlarkin

I'll give something along those lines a try tomorrow. it arrived today, should be called the behemoth!


----------



## garydyke1

jlarkin said:


> I'll give something along those lines a try tomorrow. it arrived today, should be called the behemoth!


Pictures of it in its new home?


----------



## jlarkin

garydyke1 said:


> Pictures of it in its new home?


I think between the Behmohr, Strega and Zenith that it's starting to look like robot wars...


----------



## Soll

Joe! It looks like you've been over run mate. Your gonna need a bigger bench.


----------



## Mr O

I never realised the Zenith has 'eyes, nose, mouth and hair'


----------



## Yes Row

jlarkin said:


> I think between the Behmohr, Strega and Zenith that it's starting to look like robot wars...
> 
> View attachment 14844


Single man? Or understanding partner?


----------



## jlarkin

Yes Row said:


> Single man? Or understanding partner?


A remarkably understanding partner, their is a Baratza Precisio hidden behind the Zenith and a Gaggia Classic on the way. Right now it's almost like an experiment. I'm sure something will break the spell but I'm wondering if I shouldn't try to get an EK or R120 or something before that happens .


----------



## jeebsy

Soll said:


> Joe! It looks like you've been over run mate. Your gonna need a bigger bench.


  284730 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## froggystyle

So have you had time to play with it yet, how are you finding it in the cup compared to other brew methods?


----------



## sheilaclark

jeebsy said:


> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/behmor-brazen-plus-brew-system
> 
> Anyone used it (Gary)? Viable alternative to moccamaster etc?


looks nice, plenty to play with.


----------



## jlarkin

froggystyle said:


> So have you had time to play with it yet, how are you finding it in the cup compared to other brew methods?


So far I haven't had great results but I've only tried it a few times.

I want to get some of the paper filters Gary mentioned. I've tried with the gold filter and think I need a finer grind.

This morning was 500 water, 30g coffee, 45 seconds pre-infuse, water @91 and it was just OK. Very clean taste but under extracted to my novice palate.


----------



## garydyke1

jlarkin said:


> I've tried with the gold filter and think I need a finer grind.


Which grinder? Probably


----------



## jlarkin

garydyke1 said:


> Which grinder? Probably


Probably? Don't leave me hanging Gary...

It was on the Precisio. My next attempt I forgot that I'd already run water through it (because I wanted to flush it through) so I ended up with about a litre of coffee on the side and floor :-(.


----------



## garydyke1

Where on the Preciso are you grinding?

Why 91c? Maybe keep all else the same and try 93 or 94 ?

Thats a good one for the muppetry, thread : )


----------



## Mrboots2u

Plus one on above is be at 93 -94 and try again ...


----------



## ronsil

i'm finding 94C is giving me the best result with the last Coffee Compass LSOL


----------



## jlarkin

garydyke1 said:


> Where on the Preciso are you grinding?
> 
> Why 91c? Maybe keep all else the same and try 93 or 94 ?
> 
> Thats a good one for the muppetry, thread : )


Had the precisio on about 12 - I'm going to do the troubleshooting steps just in case because I think it seems to be grinding a bit coarser than I'd expect. It's obviously also still very new so I guess it may settle down.

Why 91c? I'd love to tell you I had a good reason...I'll give 94 a bash.

I'm not being the only one posting on the muppetry thread, I'm already the last person to post on that .


----------



## garydyke1

10-12 should be about right, bump the temp up!


----------



## jlarkin

I'll try again tomorrow with around 9, bumped temperature was still a bit underwhelmed but definitely going in the right direction. Thanks for the help


----------



## garydyke1

I think Kalita 185 papers should fit nicely. The marco ones are slightly too tall , although a pair of scissors could make them fit


----------



## Mr O

jlarkin said:


> I think between the Behmohr, Strega and Zenith that it's starting to look like robot wars...
> 
> View attachment 14844


Where will the E8 fit


----------



## jlarkin

Mr O said:


> Where will the E8 fit


In place of the Zenith 65E that will be again looking for its forever home, very soon .


----------



## DoubleShot

@jlarkin and @Mr O

You two are giving upgrade-itus a whole new meaning, lol!


----------



## jlarkin

DoubleShot said:


> @jlarkin and @Mr O
> 
> You two are giving upgrade-itus a whole new meaning, lol!


It's just the fast acting variety in my case, nothing new (under the sun) .


----------



## garydyke1

Kalita 185 . Perfect fit. Boom !


----------



## jlarkin

garydyke1 said:


> View attachment 14872
> Kalita 185 . Perfect fit. Boom !


Great thanks for confirming, I'll be ordering some other coffee bits soon so will add them to the list


----------



## garydyke1

33g / 600g / 93 / 30 sec preinfusion (55g/litre)

Kalita wave 185 brown filter

BOLIVIA FINCA NOEL INQUISIVI PEABERRY WASHED

50% Volvic / 50% roastery.

The best cup I've made yet! Volvic is weird its kinda salty over sweet (too much bicarb?).... but its all I had.


----------



## garydyke1

no over spill with the EK on the half way setting .

33g dose and 30 sec preinfuse is a good match. Need to take a mojo to see if grind was right


----------



## garydyke1

yep . Papers increase extraction by quite a margin !!!! Efficient brewer alert


----------



## Step21

Gary, any trials on how it performs with smaller brew sizes?


----------



## garydyke1

Not yet.


----------



## froggystyle

Just fired it up, 600g, 35g, 94c, 15 sec soak.

Not sure what i am using, its one of my own roasts.

A lot more balanced than my usual V60, less grassy than this mornings V60.

Thumbs up from me and couple of others in the office, nice and easy when you set it, just push the button and walk away for a couple of minutes.

Liking the look of this bit of kit, just need to dial in more next week now.


----------



## Beanosaurus

I now know what I want for my birthday...


----------



## froggystyle

Beanosaurus said:


> I now know what I want for my birthday...


A signed photo of Big Daddy?


----------



## Beanosaurus

froggystyle said:


> A signed photo of Big Daddy?


LOL I worked with a guy who used to be a lackey at his gym.


----------



## Rhys

Beanosaurus said:


> LOL I worked with a guy who used to be a lackey at his gym.


Shirley not? (or was it Surely Crabtree?)


----------



## Nod

So overall conclusion? Should I buy one of these or a different automated brewer - bonavita etc?


----------



## froggystyle

I can only comment on this v manual pour over, better results i find, more consistant.

For me its so simple just to grind, fill up and turn on, walk away and come back a few minutes later to great brewed coffee.


----------



## jlarkin

Haven't tried other automated brewers only manual before but it seems to do it's job very well and its a good price. I'd get it again.


----------



## Nod

Thanks both - I'm going to go for it


----------



## froggystyle

If your getting it from Hasbean, ask if they will chuck a few filters in to test with them before you buy a load.

I prefer the brew with filters, but you don't really want to buy 100 of them just in case you prefer it without.


----------



## Nod

\ said:


> If your getting it from Hasbean' date=' ask if they will chuck a few filters in to test with them before you buy a load. I prefer the brew with filters, but you don't really want to buy 100 of them just in case you prefer it without.[/quote']
> 
> Thanks for the tip... Nice idea...


----------



## jlarkin

Nod said:


> Thanks for the tip... Nice idea...


If not I'll post a few to you, should be equivalent of a letter given their size.


----------



## garydyke1

Go for the filters. They are discounted for the 100 if purchased with the brewer.

If you only want 50 get the brown ones (which taste no different IMO)


----------



## YerbaMate170

Guys... extreme newbie questions coming up, please be nice!

Could somebody give me a brief explanation (or alternatively just link me to some info!) to how these electric brewers work/differ from other, non-electric brewing methods?

So for example, currently I use a chemex - how does this differ? In terms of the process of making coffee, how does it work, at what stage do you add the coffee, the water etc?

Thanks!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Electric brewers like the Moccamaster or the Brewista - see link here provide a degree of automation. Key factor is temp stability and evenness of grinds saturation during the brew. Brewista looks pretty cool.


----------



## ronsil

When making a Chemex just think of the Behmor as an electric kettle with the ability for temperature control - timed pre soak - stable brew with intermittent water flow to provide agitation.

Will fit a 1-3 cup Chemex perfectly. For a larger Chemex you will need to do a mod to gain the height required.

I've had some excellent results without any 'fuss' when I had the Brewer.

Preparation is exactly the same as without the Brewer.


----------

